# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  ABC-ja e Demokracisë

## Redi

*Shqiptar*
Nder i kombit
Posts: 1807
(6/9/01 2:42:13 am)

_ABC-ja e demokracise Intervistë me profesor Xhovani Sartorin_

*ABC-ja e demokracise*

Gjatë gjithë historisë mund të dallojmë dy tipe të demokracisë: demokracinë e drejtpërdrejtë apo pjesëmarrëse dhe demokracinë jo të drejtpërdrejtë apo përfaqësuese. Për të perifrazuar një shprehje të famshme të Konstantit, bëhet fjalë për fjalë respektivisht për demokracinë e antitkitetit dhe atë moderne: demokracia e polisit dhe ajo e shtetit, demokracia si ushtrim i drejtpërdrejtë i pushtetit dhe demokracia si kontroll e kufizim i pushtetit.


*Profesor Sartori, sa për ta filluar bashkëbisedimin tonë, duam të hedhim dritë mbi këtë ndarje?*


Diferenca është rrënjësore: në demokracinë e antikëve, pikërisht populli e ushtron drejtpërsëdrejti pushtetin dhe për këtë arësye përcaktohet "demokraci e drejtpërdrejtë". Në demokracinë e modernëve, populli është titullar i sovranitetit, por nuk e ushtron tamam pushtetin e tij. Kjo është një ndarje mesjetare, por që karakterizon shtetin dhe të gjitha entitetet më të mëdha politike të polisit. Kështu, deri kur të qëndrojmë në një dimension të reduktuar, gjithçka mund të rrijë sëbashku: Athina në fakt ka pasur maksimumi 350 000 banorë, ose më mirë në 350 000 banorë vetëm 35 000 qenë qytetarë, individë që kishin "efekte" politike. Sa më shumë u referohesh entiteteve politike të dimensioneve të mëdha, aq më shumë nevojitet t'i ndash gjërat. Në demokracitë e modernëve titullariteti dhe ushtrimi janë të ndara, ndërsa në atë të antikëve një ndarje e tillë qëndronte. Limiti objektiv i demokracisë së antikëve është se ajo mbaron me qytetin, nuk është e aftë të tejkalojë territorin e një qyteti të vogël, sepse është një demokraci, si thuhet në anglisht, "face to face", ballë për ballë: zgjidhet në një asamble, gjithmonë prej pak mijëra personash, të cilat tamam mund të "shihen" reciprokisht. Në shtetin e madh territorial, kjo në fakt zhduket.

Kështu që duhet qëndruar i vëmendshëm kur flitet për demokracinë antike për të mos e përcaktuar "demokraci të qytet-shtetit: në fakt shteti nuk ekzistonte. Karakteristikë tipike e demokracisë greke e shekullit të 4-ët P.K. është se kemi një demokraci pa shtet në kuptimin modern të fjalës. Fjala "shtet" shfaqet vetëm me Makiavelin dhe fiton ngjyrimet që ka sot vetëm në Tetëqindën dhe akoma më shumë në Nëntëqindën. Në sintezë, demokracia e antikëve përbëhej nga një komunitet që mund të vetëqeverisej sepse ishte i vogël e nuk kishte shtet. Shteti qenë ata, qytetarët: një gjë e vetme.

*Kur imponohet vlera e individit të ndarë nga komuniteti, nga qyteti, nga shteti?
Kur individi fillon të nxjerrë problemin e një tutele të të drejtave të tij kundrejt pushtetit?*

Nocioni i lirisë së antikëve është shumë e ndryshme nga nocioni i lirisë dhe llojin e lirisë politike që kanë modernët, sepse në botën antike nuk ishte krijuar akoma koncepti i individit - person, që është me origjinë kristiane dhe për pasojë nuk mund të ekzistojë përpara kristianizmit. Ky koncept vjen më pas e përpunohet e konsolidohet sidomos nëpërmjet jusnatyralizmit, thuajse 1500 vjet më vonë, dhe më pas e përcaktuar në kuptimin politik në mënyrë të kënaqshme nga kushtetutshmëria liberale. Të gjithë këta elementë në botën greke natyrisht që nuk ekzistonin. Shpjegimi më i thjeshtë i kësaj "mungese" mbështetet në nocionin e "privates", që në greqisht kualifikohej me termin "idion". Të drejtat janë personale e private ose në të vërtetë u përkisnin personave, por "privatja" ajo që ne e mbajmë si esencën e qënies individ-person, ishte në fakt një qënie difektoze, një qënie e paplotë, një qënie munguese, një idion, një 'idiot' (fjala "idiot" rrjedh pikërisht nga idion). Kështu qytetari për Aristotelin dhe për botën e antike, është i tillë si qytetar i polisit, identifikohet me polisin e tij: është një individ në komunitet ose, me fjalë të tjera, përcaktohet nga komuniteti të cilit i përket. Nga ana tjetër kjo është e shpjegueshme sepse në atë kohë qenë në rend të ditës komunitete "të jetës apo vdekjes", domethënë duhej të mbaheshin në luftë kundër komuniteteve të tjera. Kujtojmë se kur një polis pushtohej, disa prej burrave shiteshin si skllevër dhe gjithë të tjerët vriteshin. E gjitha kjo për ne ngjall përçmim absolut të vlerës së personit. Nuk ishte kështu në botën antike ku kishte një bashkim beton mjaft të fortë atëhere midis individit dhe komunitetit të tij, sepse kjo përfaqësonte mbijetesën e tij. Në të nuk shfaqej nocioni që dora - dorës është afirmuar dhe që ne sot, terminologjikisht, e kërkojmë ta karakterizojmë duke thënë "individ-person": individit si i veçantë i njihet vlera e personit. Dhe atëhere është pikërisht kjo që na bën të themi se nuk duhet t'i vrasim të tjerët. Unë atëhere rreshtohem prerazi nga ana e lirisë së modernëve, sepse nëqoftëse kthehemi tek kjo liri e antikëve, kthehemi tek liria e një bashkësie, e një komuniteti, por jo e individit-person.

*Të kalojmë në një përiudhë të mëvonshme. Normalisht jemi mësuar të shohim tek Rusoi babain e demokracisë barazitare, kritikun e liberalizmit, kritikun e pronësisë private, luftëtarin e demokracisë së drejtpërdrejtë: në këtë kuptim, si jakobinzimi, ashtu dhe marksizmi janë frymëzuar prej tij. Sipas jush - dhe kjo është një pikë mjaft origjinale dhe pasuri e librit tuaj - Rusoi nuk e kalon në kuptimin demokratik liberalizmin: sipas gjykimit tuaj, në qendër të refleksionit rusoian nuk nuk është nocioni i "sovranitetit popullor", por tema e instituimit të një ligji impersonal. Pra kemi një Ruso liberal apo sikur po shtyhemi pak si shumë përpara?*

Sigurisht që shtyhemi ca si shumë, shumë përpara. Rusoi për liberalizmin nuk kishte kurrfarë nocioni, kaq është e vërtetë sa që kundërshtontë Monteskjënë, i cili frymëzohej në evolucionin kushtetues anglez dhe kështu që është njëri nga autorët e liberalizmit. Për Rusoin, Monteskjë ishte "djalli" dhe kështu që e kundërshtonte këtë të fundit në të gjitha, me përjashtim të parimit të lirisë në ligj. Kështu, Rusoi është autori që të gjithë e rimarrin; ai është është rivlerësuar jo vetëm nga demokracia e avancuar, por edhe nga kontestuesit e '68, të cilin e imitonin në mënyrë eksplicite. Unë në të vërtetë jam afruar me Rusoin nëpërmjet dokumentave. Kush lexon librin tim mund të vërejë se janë qindra citime; veç të tjerash është një autor që shkruan në një frëngjishte të bukur. Në çdo rast theksoj se Rusoi i paraprin liberalizmit. Ai pak liberalizëm që ishte gjendej tek Monteskjë, tek Lok, dy autorë që ai i urrente. Por Rusoi nuk ish as demokrat, në asnjë kuptim të fjalës, ndërkohë që subjekti i vërtetë tek "Kontrata Shoqërore" dhe të gjitha shkrimet "politike" është republika. Kështu bërthama përreth së cilës ngrihen të gjitha diskutimet e Rusoit mbetet në idealin e republikës dhe jo të demokracisë. Fjala "demokraci" është përdorur në të rrallë dhe është një nga nënspeciet e mundëshme të republikës. Demokracia mund të jetë e mirë vetëm nëse aplikohet në shtete të vegjël të palëvizshëm dhe përtej këtyre është e pamundur. Ideali i Rusoit është republika dhe populli për të nuk është një gjë e rëndomtë: është një elitë. Kur ai u drejtohej qytetarëve të Gjenevës, numri i tyre shkonte tek nja njëmijë persona dhe ky ishte populli. T'i përkisje "popullit" në kuptimin rusoian duhej të ishe i aftësuar nga një "cursus honorum". Kështu vetëm pak qenë populli dhe kishin titull për të qeverisur e për të folur. Por e dhëna që sipas meje shpjegon më mirë këtë - nuk them antidemokratike - jodemokraticitet të Rusoit, është se i gjithë sistemi rusoian kapet tek "vullneti i përgjithshëm". Demokracia është e drejtë, e drejta e të gjithëve, nuk them e ushtrimit të pushtetit, por megjithatë të kesh një zë për t'u dëgjuar. Rusoi donte qeverinë e vullnetit të përgjithshëm, që është një, e pandashme dhe e prerë: ajo është subjekt i gjithë vullnetit të përgjithshëm. Për më shumë, Rusoi nuk ishte as reformator. Thoshte: Ju lutem, nëse kini institucione që.funksionojnë, mbajini. Në rast se shteti është i madh, është i humbur, nuk se çfarë t'i bësh dhe kështu mbani barinjtë dhe dhitë, shteti i vogël. Ligjet nuk duhet t'i ndryshojmë. Përtej të gjithave, si ndërtim politik jemi në kohën e shpellarëve.


*Si shpjegohen interpretimet në kuptimin ultrademokratik deri dhe totalitar të Rusoit, vetëm me injorancën e lektorëve dhe të përkthyesve apo ndonjë shkas në këtë kuptim e lejonte doktrina rusoiane?*

Po preteksti është një rrjesht, i vetmi, i cili përsërit prerazi faktin që për Rusoin liria është në ligj dhe se ligji duhet të mbetet i palëvizshëm. Duhet të jenë pak ligje, të shenjta e të paprekshme. Kështu tek Rusoi nuk gjendet ideja legjislative, por pohimi prej legjislatori të madh, prej "Likurgu", i cili jep ligjet themelore, të pakta dhe të paprekshme. I gjithë celebrimi i një Rusoi demokrat e "i përparuar" qëndron në një rrjesht, nga i cili është gërmuar që liria për Rusoin është autonomia. Në të vërtetë Rusoi e përmend një herë dhe më vonë e braktis këtë term në të gjitha shkrimet e tij. liria si bindje ndaj ligjit është përsëritur mijëra herë, autonomia vetëm një herë. Autonomia kështu është liria e atij që i jep ligje vetes, fjalë për fjalë do të thotë këtë. Siç e dokumentoj mirë tek libri im, ky nocion nuk është aspak pjesë e diskutimit themelor të Rusoit. Nëse është, - në masën në të cilën është -, është e lidhur me kontratën origjinale. Domethënë është në momentin në të cilin nënshkruhet kontrata - jo në rastet e tjera - që cilido është i lirë që është autonom. Autonomia natyrisht që është e lidhur me qytetet e vegjël, por, duke u nisur nga e gjitha kjo, një nocion i tillë në të vërtetë nuk ekziston tek Rusoi. Është në fakt një shpikje kantiane, por që i referohet lirisë morale, lirisë së brendshme dhe kështu që nuk shërben për lirinë politike. Kanti nuk e përdor për të përcaktuar këtë të fundit. Pas kësaj kalon tek Hegeli dhe nga Hegeli kthehet mbrapsht e i riatribuohet Rusoit. Ky është një suhtrim akrobatik i filozofëve, që herë pashere gëzon të ecin para - mbrapa në kohë. Por në të vërtetë nocioni i 'autonomisë" në politikë është hegelian, jo rusoian. Në përfundim, teza sipas së cilës koncpeti i autonomisë i përket Rusoit, sipas gjykimit tim, është një falls absolut.
Kanti e interpreton lirinë në kuptimin e autonomisë, sipas së cilës jam i lirë moralisht kur i bindem një ligji që unë i jam dhënë. Por kjo është një liri - siç e nënvizoni ju - thjesht e brendshme e dëshirës (morale) dhe jo e veprimit (politik). Sipas jush reduktimi i lirisë në autonomi mund të arrijë të legjitimojë shtypjen dhe kështu që të kthehet në të kundërtën e vet. Kërkojmë ta shpjegojmë këtë pikë që rezulton vendimtare.

Po, sepse nëse mohohet përcaktimi liberal - për të cilin liria politike është "liria nga" dhe liria si mungesë e ndalimit - dhe zëvendësohet me idenë sipas së cilës liria e vërtetë është autonomia, është e brendshme - me termat e autonomisë je i lirë edhe në kamp përqëndrimi apo në burg, sepse është liria e dëshirës -, ndërkohë që është humbur liria vendimtare. Menjëherë sa të humbet, mund të bëhet ajo që dëshirohet. Faktikisht pasi ka mohuar përcaktimin liberal të "lirisë", liria si autonomi nënkupton që unë i jap vetes ligjet e mia. për sa i përket politikës dua të përmend këtu një pasazh - pasi është kuptimplotë - të Guido De Ruxheros, një liberal absolut, që ka shkruar një prej librave më të mirë mbi liberalizmin, "Historia e liberalizmit evropian". Ky është një libër jashtëzakonisht i bukur në pjesën historike, por që bie në "vesin hegelian" në atë teorike. Do të përmend parasëgjithash veten: "Abuziv është nocioni i autonomisë, abuzivisht e legjitimuar nga Rusoi, e shitur për liri politike, rimanipuluar dialektikisht nga Hegeli dhe e kurorëzuar kështu si "liri e madhe"". Me këtë rrugë arrihet në konkluzioni që - këtu përmend përsëri De Ruxheron - "Shteti, organi i shtrëngues klasik, është bërë shprehja maksimale e lirisë". Përballë këtij pozicioni unë them: "O Zot na shpëto dhe na çliro!". Komentoj e them: "Kam terrorin e asaj autonomie që është të mendosh si i lirë kur jemi në burg" e përfundoj: "Jo, liria nga dhe liria si autonomi janë dy gjëra krejtësisht të ndryshme, heterogjene dhe nuk është se e dyta ia kalon së parës". Tani e para është liria politike, tjetra është një liri e berendshme, në të brendshme njerëzor e humanist, forumi moral".


Kështu vetëm liria politike, liria në ligj, na garanton nga opresioni. Të kthehemi tek kushtetutshmëria. Jemi të lirë sepse kush bën ligje nuk mund t'i bëjë arbitrarisht, por duke qenë i nënshtruar nga ligji dhe, për kushtetutshmërinë, ligji është një detyrim respektivisht pushtetit. Atëhere problemi spostohet: çfarë e bën një ligj ligj dhe jo një abuzim? Pyetje vendimtare sepse ju i vini në dukje edhe nga limitet e një kushtetutshmërie procedurale e formale, duke vërejtur se rregullat e procedurat formale mund të legjitimojnë edhe krimet.

Duhet të kuptohet se përse kushtetutshmëria liberale, për pasojë kushtetutshmëria garantiste, është në rrezik. Unë do të doja të qëndroja brenda dhe të përmendja përcaktimin e Monteskjësë, i cili thotë: "Jemi të lirë sepse u bindemi ligjeve civile". Monteskjë i dinte se cilat qenë ligjet civile: qenë ato të shprehura nga jusnatyralizmi, ato që tutelojnë të drejtat natyrore të personit. Por sot, tashmë i perënduar jusnatyralizmi, ne duhet të kërkojmë: çfarë do të thotë ligje? Cilat ligje janë ligje civile? Mbrojtësi i madh i i lirisë së individëve, gjatë gjithë Mesjetës, ka qenë ky nocion i së drejtës natyrale, të jusnatyralizmit, por, njëherë i mbaruar ky i fundit, ligji i është besuar vetes. Rusoi ka dashur ta shpëtojë, duke ia besuar vullnetit të përgjithshëm. Por vullneti i përgjithshëm është një entitet metafizik, shërben për të shkruar një goxha libër, por nuk shërben për asgjë tjetër. Kështu që pikëpyetja është: kur ndodh që një ligj është ligj? Çfarë e bën një ligj ligj dhe çfarë nuk është ligj? Diskutimi këtu është mjaft kompleks, por - edhe me ndonjë abuzim të korrektësisë historiografike - zgjidhet lehtësisht me përdorimin e latinishtes: atëhere në latinisht ligj do të thotë ius dhe problemi i ligjit, në latinisht luhatet midis iustum e iussum. Kështu ius, "ligj"; iustum "i drejtë"; iussum, "komanda". Atëhere ius është ius, është 'ligj' kur është i drejtë, ius iustum. Nëse bëhet ius iussum, "ligj i komanduar", atëhere nuk është më ligj, në kuptimin që i intereson kushtetutshmërisë dhe mbrojtjes së individit. Kështu deri kur ius mbetet i lidhur me iussum, me "të drejtë", kemi një përcaktim substantiv, domethënë janë ligje vetëm ligjet e drejta. Nëse do të aderojmë në një përcaktim formal të së drejtës - është ligj gjithçka që ka formën e ligjit - atëhere ligji bëhet vetëm një iussum, i legjitimuar nga forma e tij. Gjithçka që komandon shtetin është ligj. Atëhere shteti mund të komandojë gjithçka që do. Dhe pikërisht këtu rrëshqet e gjithë ndërtesa e garantizmit liberal.


*Atëhere çfarë është e mundur të bëhet deri sa të shmanget rënia e garantizmit liberal?*

Nevojitet të refuzohet përcaktimi formal i së drejtës. Nevojitet të qëndrohet në lidhjen midis ius-it e iustum-it dhe fillimisht të refuzosh të thuash se çdo shtet është konstitucional pse ka një kushtetutë. Vetëm shtetet që kanë kushtetuta garantiste janë shtete konstitucionale, sepse nëqoftësë se "kushtetuta" vlen njëlloj në përcaktimin formal me "çdo formë e shtetit është kushtetuta e tij", atëhere kemi shkatërruar nocionin e "kushtetutës". E njëjta e gjë është e vërtetë për të drejtën. Nëse e drejta na jep një përcaktim thjesht formal, atëhere pikërisht Hitleri dhe Stalini qenë jashtëzakonisht në rregull, sepse ndiqnin procedurat e parashikuara nga rendi i tyre për të ligjëruar. Por kështu nuk ecet mirë. Tani kuptohet lidhja midis ius-it e iustum-it në sistemet konstitucionale liberale. Është stabilizuar nga procedurat që e lidhin legjislacionin me aprovimin e parlamenteve dhe jo vetëm me të, por për këtë rrugë edhe me aprovimin e qytetarit, të opinionit publik dhe përtej rregullave të përcaktuara, deri ku mund të arrihet në ligjërim. Në librin tim e përmbledh të gjithë këtë diskutim kompleks duke thënë: duhet të refuzojmë një përcaktim plotësisht legjislativ të së drejtës. Nëse e drejta është vetëm ajo që duan personat që kanë autorizimin e ligjërimit, atëhere efektivisht jemi në rrezik. Atëhere po e spostoj theksin e diskutimit mbi të drejtat. Kështu, jo vetëm kushtetuta është një ligj superior ndaj ligjeve normale dhe për pasojë më e vështirë për t'u modifikuar, por e gjithë ndërtesa sot e mbrojtjes konstitucionale, dobësuar nga përcaktimi formal i së drejtës, së drejtës thjesht si formë, mbështetet shumë mbi të drejtat, pasi këto mbahen si të shenjta, të padhunueshme, superiorë edhe ndaj paqëndrueshmërisë legjislative. Në njëfarë kuptimi, nuk bëhet fjalë për një rikthim në një ius natyralizëm, në një të drejtë me natyrë paraprirëse e të drejtave të ndryshme pozitive. Këtë unë nuk arrij t'i mbështes, sepse, po, pamjet ius natyraliste që tashmë janë frekuentuar: flitet në fakt për "pakt social", për "kontratë", por janë metafora. Preferoj të them pikërisht se e drejta nuk është vetëm e drejtë legjislative, ligjëruese, por duhet të jetë gjithmonë shprehje e një përbërje drejtësie, e shprehur aktivisht nga të drejtat. Që këto të drejta të jenë natyrore apo jo nuk do të thotë ndonjë gjë të madhe: problemi është që të mos jenë të dhunueshme.


*Liberalizëm, demokraci e socializëm janë pakashumë idetë drejtuese të Tetëqindës e të Nëntëqindës. Në njëfarë mënyre janë janë ideologji që lindin të tëra nga Revolucioni Francez. Sipas jush, në mes të tyre, më i keqkuptuari dhe më i nëpërkëmburi ndoshta është nocioni i "liberalizmit", edhe pse është ngatërruar me liberizmin ekonomik. Le ta sqarojmë pak: çfarë nënkuptohet për liberalizëm në kuptimin klasik?*

Në kuptimin klasik, liberalizmi është teoria e praktikave të mbrojtjes së të drejtave individuale, koncepton kështu një ushtrim të pushtetit që nuk lejon dhunimin e të drejtave të lirisë e të personit. Pikërisht kjo është nyja. Fjala ka lindur rreth dy shekuj pas zbulimit të këtyre mekanizmave, parimeve, që më pas çojnë në konstitucionalizëm, por megjithatë tepër vonë. Domethënë fjala "liberalizëm" shfaqet vetëm në Spanjë - më duket në 1810-1812 - por atëhere u ngjitej rebelëve. Edhe në Anglinë liberale, deri në fund të Tetëqindës, tregonte vetëm ndjekësit e Uilliam I.Gledstounit. Domethënë fjala konsolidohet si identifikim i një qytetërimi juridik, i një qytetërimi konstitucional, por edhe si një bashkësi vlerash liberale, domethënë si ide-forcë, baraz me "socializmin" apo tjetër, vetëm nga gjysma e shekullit të 19-të. Kështu paradoksi është se kur afirmohet fjala, përvoja liberale është tashmë në rrezik, sepse gjermanët qenë liberalë të mëdhenj. Kanti ishte, fon Humboldi ka shkruar një libër themelor. Kozmoplitizmi iluminist gjerman është pjesë integrante e qytetërimit liberal, por kur del fjala, liberalët gjermanë tashmë qenë mundur më 1848. Për shembull, paradoksi tjetër është që në Shtetet e Bashkuara, që më pas kanë çuar përpara procesin e konstitucionalizmit, të kushtetutës juridike të një qytetërimi liberal, fjala nuk ka dalë kurrë, pasi në Kartat federaliste, d.m.th. në "Biblën" e doktrinës konstitucionale dhe politike amerikane, flitet gjithmonë për republikë, jo për demokraci. Pas së cilës kalohet në leksikun amerikan tek nocioni i "demokracisë", duke kërcyer përsipër kokës së liberalizmit. Kështu sistemi amerikan, për përcaktim, është një sistem konstitucionalizmi liberal, por nuk nuk quhet më kurrë kështu. Fillimisht ishte një kushtetutë republikane në reformë dhe më pas bëhet një kushtetutë demokratike. Termi "liberalizëm" arrin shumë vonë, kur frutet tashmë janë pjekur, por që nuk janë identifikuar si frute të mendimit liberal. Fati i keq tjetër është se fjala pikërisht u afirmua me Revolucionin Industrial. Revolucioni Industrial qe mjaft mizor, provokoi një çrrënjosje të tmerrshme. Kjo ju ngjit liberalizmit. E njëjta mizori është e pranishme në të gjitha revolucionet idnustriale, bile në atë sovjetik apo në atë kinez është akoma më superiore. Kështu, në koinçidencë të revolucionit, të vuajtjes dhe mizorisë së Revolucionit Industrial, liberalizmi i ngatërruar me liberizmin, u tregua si kokë turku dhe kështu që meritoi urrejtjen e klasës punëtore, që në atë kohë ishte shumica e popullsisë. Kështu menjëherë kështu menjëherë u gjet në minorancë përballë urrejtjes së punëtorëve kundër sistemit të ashtuquajtur kapitalist, por edhe liberal e liberist. pika tjetër është se gjithmonë është ngatërruar dhe vazhdon të ngatërrohet - gjë që e dëmotn shumë liberalizmin - me "liberalizmin" si nocion politik dhe "liberizmin" si nocion ekonomik. Të gjitha tekstet e liberalizmit nuk kanë të bëjnë aspak me konkurencën e lirë dhe lirinë që të bësh çfarë të duash me ekonominë. doktrina liberale është doktrina e ndërtimit të qytetit liberal, jo e ekonomisë së tregut. Ekonomia e tregut ekziston, por nuk është nevojshme të ngatërrohen të dyja gjërat, pasi mund të theksohet se përforocohen njëra me tjetrën, domethënë që një shoqëri, një qytet liberal sjell një sistem të ekonomisë së tregut. Bile mund edhe të theksohet që ekonomia e tregut është themeli mbi të cilin ndërtohet më mirë qyteti liberal. E gjitha kjo nuk e heq faktin se fillimisht nevojitet të ndahen të dyja gjërat dhe pastaj të shihet se cilat janë raportet e tyre.



*Po si mund të mendohet sot raporti, bashkekzistenca midis lirisë dhe barazisë, por jo në kuptimin e një barazie të kushteve dhe të një barazie marksiste?*

Për lirinë jemi dakord. Kush nuk e do është se pse nuk merret me të, e trondit prej budallallëkut, sepse nuk e kupton, por nuk ndodh që dikush të thotë: unë dua ta vras lirinë. Përkundrazi, të gjithë thonë se liria është një gjë e mirë. Problemi është: si duam ta optimizojmë barazinë. Kështu që këtu kemi nevojë sërish për dy versione, që të reflektojnë ndarjen antike midis lirisë dhe barazisë. Kështu barazia si mundësi të barabarta; të gjithë duhet të kenë të njëjtat mundësi, por nuk duhet të mbeten të barabarta, përkundrazi duhet të kenë mundësitë për t'u bërë të pabarabartë. Më të zotët ecin përpara, më pak të zotët do të mbesin prapa. Ky është interpetimi liberal i konceptit të "barazisë". Ndërsa interpretimi socialist është që të krijohen kushte të "pabarabarta" në mënyrë që të bëhen të gjithë sa më të barabartë që të jetë e mundur. Ky është kriteri për shembull i diskriminimit sëprapthi: kush lind, kush niset në dizavantazh, për arësye të racës apo tjetër, duhet të ndihmohet, duhet të marrë një ndihme ekstra. Kështu duhet të krijojmë kushte të pabarabarta për të bërë më shumë të barabartë. Është e kundërta e pozicionit të mëparshëm, përderisa këtu mbizotëron istanca e barazisë mbi istancën e lirisë. Objeksioni ndaj kësaj të fundit është se kjo është një rrugë që sjell një konfliktualitet të lartë sepse, nëse vendosen trajtime preferenciale, dhunohet parimi i barazisë përparta ligjit dhe e ligjit. Megjithatë, problemi parimor është që edhe në afrimin e një barazie më të madhe, në maksimizimin e barazisë - në limitet e së mundshmes, ta hajë dreqi! - kriteri liberal është i ndryshëm nga ai socialist dhe liberaldemokrat.

*Për të përfunduar, libri juaj për demokracinë është "përshkuar" nga kriza e '89. Ka pjesë shumë interesante në të cilat ju flisni për "demo kracinë pa armik", për "rënien e ideologjive". Njëra nga tezat kryesore të librit tuaj është kjo: demokracia është një e vetme, ajo liberale, që është edhe ajo që historikisht ka fituar, siç edhe e nënvizoni me të drejtë ju. Por demokracia liberale është e vetmja e mundshme, apo ka fituar sepse është e vetmja e mundshme, e vetmja e mendueshme? Duhet marrë parasysh që të dy botët janë ndeshur dhe njëra ka fituar apo tjetra nuk ishte në thelb demokraci?*



Ky është një libër i '92 - Muri i Berlinit tashmë ka rënë - dhe kështu kam shkruar një shtojcë të tërë mbi demokracinë pas komunizmit. Por libri im i parë mbi demokracinë, që titullohej "Demokraci dhe përcaktime", theksonte se versioni marksist i demokracisë ishte falls dhe se marksizmi, si sistem ndërtimi politik, krijonte një "botë të gabuar". Unë e kam thënë gjithmonë, përpara fitores mbi komunizmin, se jam liberaldemokratik e antikomunist. Nuk kam turp për ta kujtuar. Kamq enë shumë antikomunist, deri kur ka qenë komunizmi. Tani jemi "miq" të shkëlqyer, por për meritë të kominstëve, jo timen. Kështu është e qartë se nuk është fitorja që përcakton sensin e diskutimit. Unë kam lexuar thuajse të gjithë Marksin, kam bërë edhe kurse mbi Marksin, mbi Hegelin, sepse formimi im është i lidhur me historinë e filozofisë. Por ama me kokën time kam thënë: jo, kjo është e gabuar, nuk funksionon dhe nuk besoj se mund të funksionojë. Dhe kam luftuar komunizmin. Fakt është se për motive të pavarura nga shkrimet e mia ai ka humbur. Por nuk mund të thuhet se tashmë, përderisa ka humbur, atëhere për pasojë kjo demostron se është superiore lideraldemokracia: një tezë të tillë në fakt e kam mbështetur tridhjetë vjet përpara se komunizmi të humbiste. Pyetja tjetër është nëse liberaldemokracia - siç e përcaktoj në këtë libër - është e vetmja zgjidhje e mundshme. Po jap përgjigjen relative. Do të isha më arrogant sa nuk jam po të përgjigjesha: po. Ky i imi nuk është mendim përfundimtar. Kështu, nuk arrij të mbështes faktin që liberaldemokracia është rendi i vetëm i pranueshëm, i mundshëm. E mundshmja mbetet gjithmonë e mundur. Dua të them: e mundshmja implikon hapje drejt diçkaje që akoma nuk e kemi as konceptuar, as parashikuar. Kështu që me mjaft siguri ekzistojnë botëra të reja të ndryshme e të mundshme. Them se deri më sot nuk i kemi parë, nuk i kemi zbuluar apo akoma nuk i kemi demostruar se janë të dëshirueshme. Në këtë kuptim, unë ndalem në këtë konsideratë dhe kështu që nuk dekretoj, ashtu si hegeli, se historia përfundon me mendimin tim. Me pak fjalë, historia do të vazhdojë pas meje: këtë jam i gatshëm ta pranoj me plot përulësi.

Përgatiti:

ARMIN TIRANA

----------

